# Anyone good with Hugo Boss? Are these fake?



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if these t shirts are real or not. I'm really struggling to decide whether they are or not

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Hugo-Boss-T-Shirt-/190995950634?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item2c783eec2a


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the one in white, but bought it from boss shop, could be easy copies


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

EFC said:


> Does anyone know if these t shirts are real or not. I'm really struggling to decide whether they are or not
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Hugo-Boss-T-Shirt-/190995950634?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item2c783eec2a


id say real mate..seller has 100% feedback from over 700 transactions, plus there not THAT cheap.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

EFC said:


> Does anyone know if these t shirts are real or not. I'm really struggling to decide whether they are or not
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Hugo-Boss-T-Shirt-/190995950634?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item2c783eec2a


Surely the cost should be a good indicator. I only own one Hugo Boss top and it was over £100 from the 'actual' shop


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Surely the cost should be a good indicator. I only own one Hugo Boss top and it was over £100 from the 'actual' shop


I was thinking that too, the RRP is like £45. They could be liquidated or end of line stock though. The feedback was what was tempting me to take the risk..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

EFC said:


> I was thinking that too, the RRP is like £45. They could be liquidated or end of line stock though. The feedback was what was tempting me to take the risk..


I just presume everything on there is either fake or stolen. I've had fake Nike trainers before they looked genuine even when I received them, it was when I put them on I noticed so uncomfortable.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I just presume everything on there is either fake or stolen. I've had fake Nike trainers before they looked genuine even when I received them, it was when I put them on I noticed so uncomfortable.


There's nothing worse than fake gear


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

EFC said:


> Does anyone know if these t shirts are real or not. I'm really struggling to decide whether they are or not
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Hugo-Boss-T-Shirt-/190995950634?pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item2c783eec2a


horrible tshirt anyways :whistling:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sams said:


> I have the one in white, but bought it from boss shop, could be easy copies


From the pictures how 'real' does it look in terms of the label and tag?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> horrible tshirt anyways :whistling:


haha I don't usually wear hugo boss but I do like a bargain


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

EFC said:


> haha I don't usually wear hugo boss but I do like a bargain


theres some decent fakes knocking about, some round here £15 each boss polo shirts, cant tell they are fake from my genuine ones...although there is some michael kors watchs flying round that look like they have been made by a kid , hit nd miss with fakes i say, some good some propa sh!t


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

They look quite nice don't they. Green label is the sport side of Boss I think. Seem cheap for real stuff unless their seconds. It's not like you're buying a leather jacket or a suit etc,soeven if they are moody,who gives a ****?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> theres some decent fakes knocking about, some round here £15 each boss polo shirts, cant tell they are fake from my genuine ones...although there is some michael kors watchs flying round that look like they have been made by a kid , hit nd miss with fakes i say, some good some propa sh!t


I've seen them MK watches are shockers, they do the real ones no justice at all


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

even if it is real, it looks moody as fvck. good for wiping the sweat off your face in the gym I suppose


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

luther1 said:


> They look quite nice don't they. Green label is the sport side of Boss I think. Seem cheap for real stuff unless their seconds. It's not like you're buying a leather jacket or a suit etc,soeven if they are moody,who gives a ****?


I like your attitude there mate. I think I'll get one an if its blag give it my old man for xmas, he'll never know :lolL


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jake87 said:


> even if it is real, it looks moody as fvck. good for wiping the sweat off your face in the gym I suppose


What do you mean by 'moody' mate?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Defo moody, got tons of boss stuff for sale but for the price and if it's well made, then up to you, it probably won't look moody though as it's just a t-shirt.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

EFC said:


> What do you mean by 'moody' mate?


dodgy. to me it looks like something you buy off the market


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jake87 said:


> dodgy. to me it looks like something you buy off the market


fair enough, I've never heard that before :lol:


----------



## valavi (Dec 15, 2013)

Not that nice imo


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

100% fake i can just tell... look how sh1te the material looks


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Did you know Hugo Boss was a nazi??? He designed the SS uniforms...

Anyway, they look fake to me but i'd still wear one


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Does it matter if its legit? It looks ****ing shiite :lol:


----------

